# trying to lose weight for clomid ^



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi everyone.i am trying to lose weight so i can start on clomid again! I conceived with the help of clomid in 02 but sadly miscaried then piled on the weight.I also have pcos.It just seems like my husband and i are never going to get the baby that we long for.I have got about a stone and half to lose.My husband is very supportive.I would love to hear from people in similar circumstances to us.xxx  I am not used to this site yet.


----------



## hh6134 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Max,  Dont worry, i have been using this site now just short of a week and i have found everyone really helpful,  you will soon get the hang of it hun, if not just give me a shout.  Its such a shame they wont give you the clomid, i am about 3 stone over weight and i was under the local fertility clinic for IUI, which did not work for me last May, however i went to see my GP  last week and by a sheer miracle she perscribed me clomid so i am hopin for a good result this month, I am off for a 12d scan to see whats happening which i am really excited about so fingers crossed.

Good luck Max, sending you lots of            

Paris xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Max ~ welcome to FF 

Don't worry, you are in the right place......someone will be along to sort out a buddy for you to help you around the boards 

Really sorry about your m/c hun....can't imagine how devastating that was for you but you are certainly in the right place for support and friendship,

Take care and huge luck to you,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Welcome to FF   Im sure someone will help you out, I only joined in November 

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck and   

Linda xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey there max, and welcome to the site! You are in the right place for starting out with us honey 

Ok, first things first, in order to "buddy" up with someone you need to introduce yourself in the Forum Buddy thread which is at the top of this page. BUT, in the meantime, I am happy to help you honey.

To put your personal info on your profile, go into your profile, click "Forum Profile Information" on the left hand side of the page - here you can add a picture to your avator (like my Eeyore). Go to the section that says "Signature" and add any personal info in there about your history - this will be displayed in at the bottom of all your posts.

We have all sorts of support threads on here that you can join to help you in your quest to lose weight, and also with your Clomid journey etc. We have a specific Clomid Girls board, a Belly Club board (for the weight loss), and lots of other brilliant places you can get info, but I wont post the links yet until you have got used to the site a bit.

If you want to put a smilie in your post like one of these  you need to click on the smilie that you want which are displayed in a row at the top of a post when you are writing it. You can also click the [more] button for a few more

Is there anything you need immediate help with hun?

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Welcome! Don't worry hun I've only been posting for a week , everyone here is really helpful and you will get lots of support! You will soon get use to posting!

Wishing you loads of luck  

Maryclarey x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi max and welcome to the site 

so sorry to hear of your miscarriage but massives of good luck with the clomid and losing some weight!

Kate xx​


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

hh6134 said:


> Hi Max, Dont worry, i have been using this site now just short of a week and i have found everyone really helpful, you will soon get the hang of it hun, if not just give me a shout. Its such a shame they wont give you the clomid, i am about 3 stone over weight and i was under the local fertility clinic for IUI, which did not work for me last May, however i went to see my GP last week and by a sheer miracle she perscribed me clomid so i am hopin for a good result this month, I am off for a 12d scan to see whats happening which i am really excited about so fingers crossed.
> 
> Good luck Max, sending you lots of
> 
> Paris xx


hiya thanx 4 your support.what is iui? i wish you good luck.ive got about a stone to lose.its hard work.x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

LizzyB said:


> Hi Max ~ welcome to FF
> 
> Don't worry, you are in the right place......someone will be along to sort out a buddy for you to help you around the boards
> 
> ...


thanks for your support lizzy.


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

linchick said:


> Welcome to FF  Im sure someone will help you out, I only joined in November
> 
> Just wanted to wish you lots of luck and
> 
> Linda xxx


thanks for your support linda.good luck to you as well.x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Miss TC said:


> Hey there max, and welcome to the site! You are in the right place for starting out with us honey
> 
> Ok, first things first, in order to "buddy" up with someone you need to introduce yourself in the Forum Buddy thread which is at the top of this page. BUT, in the meantime, I am happy to help you honey.
> 
> ...


thanx very much for your help,i have now managed to sort my profile.x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Kamac80 said:


> hi max and welcome to the site
> 
> so sorry to hear of your miscarriage but massives of good luck with the clomid and losing some weight!
> 
> Kate xx​


thanx 4 your support and good luck to you.x


----------



## Foxybaby (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Max

I'm new too-similar situation-I have to lose weight before I can start clomid! (except that I have to lose 7 stone)-also taking Metformin. Good luck with your weight loss!


----------

